# Monster Mania 2015



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally getting around to posting some photos of this year's yard haunt. Mostly the same as last year, but with a few additions. I didn't take any night shots, so you can't see my lighting, fog, or projections. I'll have to do better with taking pictures next year. Even though we started 3 weeks before Halloween, we had a lot of rain and I was still placing electronics when TOTs were arriving.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

*more pics*


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

*a few more*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Skellies wearing hats - I love it!:jol:

I like the individual scenes (rat barbeque - ewww!) as well as the overall look. I do think you have a major spider infestation problem, though.....:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice set up. Love the BBQ scene, those BBQers are fearsome.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice haunt!
Congrats!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Everything looks great. I really like the zombies and the scarecrow scene. you have a fantastic space to work with too! Nice job!


----------

